
Does Playing Music for Cheese During the Aging Process Change Its Flavor? - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.openculture.com/2019/03/does-playing-music-for-cheese-during-the-aging-process-change-its-flavor.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
wondering if playing R-Kelly to it makes it smell like piss

~~~
ksaj
Less crass but I was actually wondering if they've found that cheese would
have suffered a metalheads vs preppies style culture division in the 80's.

Brie is totally Pet Shop Boys. Old Fort Cheddar is Metallica all the way.
Cheeze _Whiz_ is probably R Kelly, come to think of it.

